# In Between My Parents and My Wife



## riding4eight (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is my dilemna, My daughters birthday is coming up next month. My parents called me today and said that they let my daughter get a 4 wheeler for her birthday. My wife is upset because she is telling me that she feels that my parents are trying to out do us and always buy better things. I feel like my parents are just trying to help us financialy because I have to have surgery next month and I will be out of work for a little while. My wife told me to tell them to buy my daughter nothing else for her birthday. I dont know what to do. She is saying that im just taking my parents side and not hers


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandparents spoil their grandkids. It's expected LOL 

Maybe your wife just feels inferior? Cause, I would have no problem with it. My mom buys my girls tons of crap...it's what grandparents do.

Does your wife like your parents to begin with?


----------



## riding4eight (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, I didnt know of any problem she had with my parents
I cannot talk to her about it because she keeps saying im just taking there side


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So don't take their side.

Do you want a happy wife or happy parents?  LOL I'd take a happy wife anyday.

Maybe you can split the cost of the thing?


----------



## riding4eight (Aug 4, 2011)

i thought about splitting the cost but my wife just keeps saying that all they are doing is spoiling out daughter and that she is never gonna like anything we get her because my parents always but better things


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like your wife has a complex about this.

Your child will love everything and anything. 

I don't know your wife, so I can't say. But I know it wouldn't bother me...I'm cheap LOL!


----------



## riding4eight (Aug 4, 2011)

Im about ready to scream, i love my wife to death but she has always said that i always take my parents side


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Then don't take your parents' side for this time.

Have them save the ting for another holiday. Seriously. It's not that big of a deal, is it?


----------



## riding4eight (Aug 4, 2011)

it just seems like a never ending battle with my wife


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Grandparents do spoil thier granchildren.

BUT, maybe, just maybe your wife is right. You guys should be calling the shots not your parents. So there is a little struggle going on. I think the grandparents should get your ok for anything that you guys consider extravagant.

Put your wife first. If you do not think she is worthy then you messed up. Then maybe. just maybe your wife will lighten up with the added respect for her.


----------



## PrivateTalk (May 27, 2011)

:rofl:

Grandparents like to spoil grandkids they aren't trying to step on your wifes toes. LOL

If your wife keeps acting like a sulking kid (sorry) then try to ask her why she is sulking when she should be excited for the kids to have such great grandparent that give them so much and show them the kind of toys they should be greatful for, the kids wont be spoiled if you take the time to make sure they aren't spoiled 

I don't think your parents have done wrong and perhaps try sitting your wife down when this issue isn't already open and you are both calm and in a good mood and talk this out with her seriously tell her that you don't appreaciate being told EVERY time that your taking their side. and perhaps she can focus on how great it is that your kids can have such a life when others aren't so blessed.

good luck


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

What are some more examples of when she says you side with your parents?


----------



## Timmar317 (Aug 16, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Grandparents do spoil thier granchildren.
> 
> BUT, maybe, just maybe your wife is right. You guys should be calling the shots not your parents. So there is a little struggle going on. I think the grandparents should get your ok for anything that you guys consider extravagant.
> 
> Put your wife first. If you do not think she is worthy then you messed up. Then maybe. just maybe your wife will lighten up with the added respect for her.


This is a perfect response. I understand your wife's feelings, and this is EXACTLY what I would want my husband to do.


----------

